# Please Tell me what you see, Real Confirmation pictures of Ollie



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Please tell me what you think, this is the best I can do, he is square and on level ground!!! He wouldnt stop looking at the camera...poser!:wink:

he is a 5 year old Trekhaner/TB 15.1ish gelding, 8 months under saddle, jumping and great flat work.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

*whoops*

here are the pictures, lol I am dork!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is another shot of his body  I havnt been able to give you guys "good enough" shots so I did today please tell me the good and bad you see. Yes he is done growing but still needs alot more muscling!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice horse. For me, I'd like more substantial bone. I'd prefer a little more depth to the heartgirth and angle to the shoulder as well. You've got a bit of low heel and long toe going on with the hooves--might want to have your farrier address that.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh I know, its been a crazy couple weeks, I migt have to get a new one to work on his feet. UGH


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think the shoulder angle is very good. He is a bit long of toe in front. All in all, from what I can see (photo lighting is a bit dark in spots) he is conformed well. There is not one thing I could "pick apart".


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone else?? Please tell me what you see!!! 
Bumping!!
You can be harsh!!


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I see a gorgeous horse! I'm jealous I want him!! He looks perfect to me


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you!! He is close perfect for me!! I just adore him!!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

BUMPING!!!! 

Anyone else?
Havnt gotten too much input on what people think his pros and cons are on his build and body would really like to see what people have to say!


----------



## Tejas (Jan 31, 2011)

I dont know much about conformation, but he sure is cute. I have an Ollie too!


----------

